# Foam Letters



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Just found smooth EPS type foam letters at Michaels craft store. They are $1.00 each and are sold in the floral section where they have other styrofoam. They are smooth and very dense. They look like they wouold work great as raised letters for sings, tombstones etc. You can see them at the manufacturer's website:

Plasteel Corp


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I used wood ones that I got at A.C. Moore. I would prefer foam, but beggers cant be choosers.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

That's quite expensive - for any use. I'd stick with R I P.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I used the wood letters from Michaels. They're tall and narrow so I was able to fit the names on a line without losing the scale I wanted. At $1 a piece, they added up terribly, but we're using free construction leftovers for pretty much everything else we're making this year, so I just cringed and bought them. Hubby was none to thrilled...


----------

